# Winter bike or frame needed.



## d87heaven (1 Nov 2011)

Im after a winter bike or a frame for a winter bike build. Needs to be able to have full mudguards fitted. Im 5ft 10 so a 54cm/med bike should do it. Anybody got anything?


----------



## Muddyfox (1 Nov 2011)

where abouts in the country are you ?


----------



## d87heaven (1 Nov 2011)

Ooops missed that bit. Im in suffolk.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Nov 2011)

what you after retro or modern and how much


----------



## d87heaven (1 Nov 2011)

Pretty open minded really although would prefer modern. Looking at a max of £300, less for frame obviously.


----------



## Norry1 (2 Nov 2011)

https://www.cyclechat.net/














Cheap as chips.

Martin


----------



## d87heaven (2 Nov 2011)

Cheers Norry, I might give that a look. How do they ride?


----------



## Norry1 (2 Nov 2011)

Heavier than my Secteur - but feels pretty robust. Gears are pretty smooth. Takes full mudguards easily. So definitely not a speed machine, but seems like a capable winter workhorse. 

Martin


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (22 Nov 2011)

Did you find anything?

Not sure if it'll interest you, but I've just refurbed a 23.5" 1980's Peugeot Carmargue (the racer not the flat bar type).

Set-up for Winter: full mudguards, new 28mm tyres & tubes, brake blocks, cables, chain and bar tape. Just need to fit new BB bearings and she's ready to roll!


----------

